# Hi there. I'm new here



## 23327 (Apr 3, 2006)

Just wanted to introduce myself and hopefully get to know you all. I have had fibro for 2 years now, and am mostly in a constant flare-developed it after a cervical (neck) surgery.I have been to several other boards, but they are so large, with so many people, there is a tendency to get lost. I'm really looking for a board where the folks are friendly and I won't feel like a number when I post. Know what I mean??I do hope to get to know you all over the next few weeks. Because of the pain in my right arm and neck, I don't get to post as often as I'd like, but I'll be checking in and reading. Take care!! Win


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi and welcome Miniwinnie!







I don't think you will ever feel like "just a number" here. Our forum is pretty small, with just a handful of people who check in regularly. The only downside is that, like you, a lot of our members can't post as much as they'd like.I'm glad you found us, and I hope you enjoy your time here. We have some really great members here! Welcome aboard!


----------



## 21488 (Mar 30, 2006)

hi there miniwinnie







I'm new here also. Time spent on the computer can wear you down and cause a lot of pain, I know!







hope to see you around


----------

